# ABTs tonight (Results Posted)



## cleglue (May 12, 2006)

I've been wanting to try ABTs so tonight is the night.  I halved Jalapeno peppers, removed the seeds and the membrane, placed monterey jack cheese, small diced pork butt from last week, then I wrapped in bacon, and finally sprinkled with rub.  They are on the smoker right now.

Again this is a first for me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

Craig those look great!


----------



## Jack W. (May 12, 2006)

Those look very tasty indeed.  You know I've heard that if you stuff them with crawfish tails and pineapple cream cheese you get the top of the line ABT.  Cappy invented it with The Big GQ's help...or so I'm told.  :razz:  :razz:   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 12, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Those look very tasty indeed.  You know I've heard that if you stuff them with crawfish tails and pineapple cream cheese you get the top of the line ABT.  Cappy invented it with The Big GQ's help...or so I'm told.  :razz:  :razz:
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



Now all we have to do is to get Garland to make them!   8-[


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

*Re: ABTs tonight*



			
				cleglue said:
			
		

> I've been wanting to try ABTs so tonight is the night.  I halved Jalapeno peppers, removed the seeds and the membrane, placed monterey jack cheese, small diced pork butt from last week, then I wrapped in bacon, and finally sprinkled with rub.  They are on the smoker right now.
> 
> Again this is a first for me.


Whooooa!    Now, those are right up there with John Pen's masterpieces. =P~  =P~


----------



## Puff1 (May 12, 2006)

Cappy invented ABT's


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 12, 2006)

Speaking of Cappy, where has he been? Did he invent hiding also?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 12, 2006)

Those look good.  Scotty's filling is very good also.  I have made them twice and each time has been a learning experience.  One thing I learned for sure is that you should never use the direct heat method with an abt.


----------



## cleglue (May 12, 2006)

These things were good.:grin:   They are all gone.  Just me and my wife.
I will do these again.

They took longer than I thought.  I used the Polder thermometer hanging in the top vent of the WSM.  It maintained about 335*.  I don't know what the grate temp was.  It took about 1 hour and 40 minutes.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2006)

Never seen 'em wit tails but hey! ~ Gives you somethin' to grab hold of, eh?  :grin:   They look great!  =P~  =P~


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 13, 2006)

Great looking groceries there bub, I'll take a dozen.  =P~


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 13, 2006)

They look great Craig!  I love the idea of the slice of cheese vs. mixing up the cream cheese and stuff.  That just makes it easier and simpler!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (May 13, 2006)

Mmmm ABTs! Looks great!
*IF* there are any left, try one right out of the fridge. =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2006)

Nice job Craig! I'm gonna try that today when I do my abts, chunck of cheese instead of cream cheese in a couple.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Speaking of Cappy, where has he been? Did he invent hiding also?



I'm here.  Had a catering gig for 70 last night.  Went well, got a 30 dollar
tip on top of getting paid!


----------



## john pen (May 13, 2006)

Good looking ABTs...The seafood idea is interesting..


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 13, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":32gzmisz]Speaking of Cappy, where has he been? Did he invent hiding also?



I'm here.  Had a catering gig for 70 last night.  Went well, got a 30 dollar
tip on top of getting paid![/quote:32gzmisz]

Another great performance, huh? You had to charge them plenty as it is now considered award winning "Q"!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 13, 2006)

they didn't get the lowest rate!!


----------



## txpgapro (May 14, 2006)

After I clean my peppers, I stuff them with a shrimp and shredded cheese, then wrap with bacon, sprinkle on some rub and cook.   Also crawhfish makes a great stuffer.


----------



## cleglue (May 14, 2006)

txpgapro,

Is the shrimp cooked already or do you put them on raw?  I know it doesn't take long to cook shrimp.


----------

